# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Change Data Source for Shared Dimensions

## KingSQL

I have an archive of an Analysis Services database that was created on a server that is not accessible to me.  I also have a copy of the source SQL Server database that it uses as a data source.  I have restored both of these to my server.  I have figured out how to change the data source to point to my server for the fact tables referenced, but I can't figure out how change the data source for the shared dimensions.  I would like to be able to do work on this version of the database, but I get errors when I try to browse the dimension data because it can't connect to the original data source.  Any ideas?

----------


## Stephen

The data source for the dimensions used by a fact table must be the same as the fact table. 

If you are getting errors when trying to edit the dimensions then there must be 2 data sources in the catalog you are using.  Even if both data sources point to the same database, the fact that they are different data sources and can potentially point to different database means that AS does not permit dimensions used in a cube to use different data sources.

----------


## KingSQL

OK -- Let me ask the question another way...  Given that an AS database is created in a Dev environment, how do you then migrate it to another environment, such as Test or Prod, so that the cubes are processed against the Test or Prod data sources?

----------


## Stephen

Archive the dev catalog, restore it into the target environment, change the properties of the data source and do a full process of dimensions and cubes

----------


## KingSQL

Great.  That did it.  Thank you!

----------


## mugurel_ptr

I try to access an OLAP Server from a remote compute, using ADO MD Library with following string conection : 
"Datasource=SERVNAME; Provider=msolap; Initial Catalog=FoodMart 2000;"
I recive the following error code: -2147467259 (0x80004005), "Unspecified error"
Can sombody help me

----------


## mugurel_ptr

> I try to access an OLAP Server from a remote compute, using ADO MD Library with following string conection : 
> "Datasource=SERVNAME; Provider=msolap; Initial Catalog=FoodMart 2000;"
> I recive the following error code: -2147467259 (0x80004005), "Unspecified error"
> Can sombody help me



Sotty for appling here. My intention was to open an new topic on forum

----------

